# Connecting Mac to PC via Ethernet cable



## bbaggins (Feb 28, 2005)

I need to share files which are currently on my PC (which is connected to the internet) to my Powerbook G4 Mac (no internet). Is this possible to do through a simple Ethernet cable? And if so, what must I do? I know computers okay but networking is way over my head.

Thank you very much.


----------



## cfleck (Feb 28, 2005)

You should be able to do so with a crossover cable.  You can buy them at any decent electronics store.  It is essentially an ethernet cable with the internal wiring lined up a bit different.  

That assumes you are plugging one directly in to the other.

Once you do that, your machines should self assign themselves ip addresses so they can see each other.  After that it is a matter of allowing file sharing and what not so you can do the transfers you want.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 28, 2005)

Powerbook G4 models don't require a cross-over cable as they have auto-sensing network ports.  Any standard patch cable will work just fine.

Are you wanting to share these files and keep the PC connected to the internet at the same time?  Or do you just want to move a few files this one time?  If you're going to be sharing constantly, look into purchasing a router/hub/switch.

What OS is the PC running?  What type of connection do you have to the internet? (Cable, DSL, BBOPL, Dial-Up, etc.)  If broadband, are you using an ethernet based or USB based modem?


----------



## bbaggins (Mar 1, 2005)

Are you wanting to share these files and keep the PC connected to the internet at the same time?  Or do you just want to move a few files this one time?  If you're going to be sharing constantly, look into purchasing a router/hub/switch.
*I just want to move a few files this one time, can you instruct me on how to do so?* 
What OS is the PC running?  What type of connection do you have to the internet? (Cable, DSL, BBOPL, Dial-Up, etc.)  If broadband, are you using an ethernet based or USB based modem?
*PC is running 2000 Professional. I have DSL through a USB based modem. Please instruct me on how to make a connection between the two computers.*


----------



## mrmille (Mar 1, 2005)

Well
If you dont want to buy a router theres always the option to install an extra network card (nic) on the pc and connect the mac to the new network card.

This way you will be able to se two "Local area connection" among your network places. Select the primary (the one thats connected to the internet) and choose properties. There you can enable the checkbox "enable internet connection sharing" and voila. The ip on you mac should be a Class C ip.
ip: 192.168.0.2 for example
subnet: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.168.0.1 (the ip to the secondary nic on your pc)
dns: 192.168.0.1 (same as gateway)

This way you will be able to share files and use the internet at both computers all the time.

When it comes to sharing im not certain if the pcs can read the osx samba protocol. Probably not (im using servers and havn't tried) but there used to be a program to os9 called dave. Its probably still out there but hopefully in a brand new osX version 

Connecting to the pc is simple though. In the Go meny in the finder you have the option "Connect to server" or similiar.

Good luck


----------



## Temujin (Mar 1, 2005)

bbaggins said:
			
		

> I need to share files which are currently on my PC (which is connected to the internet) to my Powerbook G4 Mac (no internet). Is this possible to do through a simple Ethernet cable? And if so, what must I do? I know computers okay but networking is way over my head.
> 
> Thank you very much.



Hi, I'm testing a connection with the PC of one friend of mine by using an Ethernet cable and - yes - it runs quite well. Tomorrow I'll connect the computers by Firewire and, I promise, I'll give you the information about it. It's better to set up the link manually, paying attention to the different ways the firewalls work on the machines.
Ciao!


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2005)

You can set up the powerbook as a firewire drive. Just boot it up and hold the "T" key down till you see the firewire logo on the powerbook. Of course it should first be off and plugged into the PC via firewire. Assuming, of course, that your PC has a firewire card.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 2, 2005)

bbaggins said:
			
		

> I just want to move a few files this one time, can you instruct me on how to do so?



Easiest way would be to use an ethernet card if the PC has one.  You didn't say if it did or not, but I'm going to assume it doesn't since you're using a USB connection for your DSL modem.

You can pickup a PCI 10/100 card for a good price ($10 to $20 usually) from a local store, also get a patch cable if you don't already have one.  Plug both machines up and TX the files.  Make sure file sharing is enable on both machines (WIN: file & printer sharing; MAC: Windows file sharing) and that your usernames and passwords are the same on each.  

To simplify things, disconnect the PC from the internet temporarily while you do this and shutdown it's firewall.  Just make sure you turn the firewall back on before reconnecting to the net.  2000 Pro generally plays well with Panther, so it shouldn't be too hard to do.

Once that's all done, just put the files in a shared folder on the Windows machine.  Open your finder (your are using 10.3.x right?) on the Mac and select network.  Look for the workgroup of the Win machine (MSHOME is you didn't change it) and connect to it.  Drag the files to your desktop/HD on the Mac and relax.


----------



## Temujin (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi.
I tested the connection between Mac and PC via Ethernet and via Firewire. They run quite the same way, but if you find one of those connections more friendly, choose that one...
Don't forget to set up the firewall of the Mac for the connection; if you use NetBarrier - for example - remember to put the IP of the other machine in the trusted group or the link will be stopped at the first occasion. Macs have a stronger protection than PCs... and NetBarrier emphasize it!
It's better to assign an account to the user of the PC; create it and give it the possibility of login as Window-user. That's important because this PC-user should enter username and password (although it's not necessary to set up a password) to login. 
First, open System Preferences and click on Share-panel (I translate from Italian; share is the word that you should focus on), than choose Services and enable sharing documents with Windows machines. Second, in Networking-panel click on TCP/IP and set up manually the IP address (e.g.: 192.168.0.2) and the submask (e.g.: 255.255.255.0); for the Pc choose 192.168.0.3 and the same submask. Third, check the link by using the Network Utility (in Applications>Utility); ping the other machine and look at the values of the answers!!!
This is the moment to look at the log panel of your firewall: if it detects the other machine as 'enemy' you should write the IP address in the trusted group of the firewall prefs.
Now you are ready for the connection; in Go, choose 'Connection to the server' and follow the wizards.
Further information on http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106658
Good luck.


----------

